# engagement pictures with Max!!



## Meagan (Jun 27, 2012)

My fiance and I had engagement photos last Sunday, and my photographer asked what my interests were, and of course, Max was at the top of the list. So she included him in our pictures and I thought that y'all would probably appreciate them the most


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

What a super cute idea and the pictures came out great! I like that first one too...I'm always partial to shots where the hedgie is looking right at the camera and it also makes me chuckle that he appears chunky (just the angle I know!)


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

so sweet! Congrats on the engagement


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Adorable!<3 
congrats on your engagement!


----------



## Meagan (Jun 27, 2012)

He is a big boy, but he is the most cuddly sweet natured little hedgie. It was really windy that day, but he did so good and I am glad he got to be a part of it. Thanks everyone. =) we are beyond excited to finally be engaged( we have dated since 8th grade) and are now 20. We have our sweet little family of me, john and Max=)


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh my god! That's so cute!  Congrats on your engagment.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute overload, you guys make such a lovely couple too, congrats!


----------



## Meagan (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone=) I love both of them=)


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations. I love seeing "extended" family pictures. I put a replica of my niece's stepson on their wedding cake with the bride and groom to get him involved in the festivities. It was a joining of all three after all.  You should have a marzipan or gumpaste version of Max on the cake too!


----------



## Meagan (Jun 27, 2012)

We were trying to think of a way to have him as part of the wedding. The wedding is in my church and he frequently goes to church with me and is comfortable there. So I was thinking about maybe having my maid of honor carrying him in a little purse where he is most comfortable, just so that he is part of the big day lol. But who knows. We may not get to have him there. I'd love for him to be a part of it though=)


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Meagan said:


> We were trying to think of a way to have him as part of the wedding. The wedding is in my church and he frequently goes to church with me and is comfortable there. So I was thinking about maybe having my maid of honor carrying him in a little purse where he is most comfortable, just so that he is part of the big day lol. But who knows. We may not get to have him there. I'd love for him to be a part of it though=)


Oh my goodness, if your maid of honor carries him, pretty please take pictures! 

Or if you have a ring bearer, Max could act as the "pillow" that the rings are carried on


----------



## Meagan (Jun 27, 2012)

We will have tons of pictures lol. He kind of freaks out in big crowds when people are exclaiming over him, so I was thinking of subtle ways of having him there without freaking him out. The night John proposed I did take a picture of Max with my ring on his head lol. It was his little crown. He doesn't get phased by much, but a lot of people make him nervous so if I do get to include him he will be with my maid of honor in a cute little bag that keeps him cozy.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Awww... He is so chubby and cute! Max could be a best man. XD


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Damnit, Meagan. I showed Maggie this thread and got this response

"Oh dear lord now look what you’ve done Reginald shall need to be in our engagement pictures or I will be very upset and any other hedgehogs/pets we may have when we decide/if we decide to get married. These pictures are so cute. So **** cute. And they are a cute couple too."

Thanks.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Such cute pictures! And congrats.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful couple! Good luck and happiness! Max is so precious.


----------



## Meagan (Jun 27, 2012)

Alexvdl: ha!! I'm sorry. It really wasn't my idea, but I am so glad we have him in them for memories down the road. My first hedgie that is so special to me got to be a part of our big day! Ha. Just makes the pictures even more fun=) thanks everyone!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Bahaha I just grabbed my boyfriend and said "BAAABBBEE!!! Prim HAS to be in our engagement pictures! Look! This person did it!" He just looked at me and walked away lol. What a poot. 

These are totally adorable and congratulations on your pending nuptials! 

Btw, I take Prim to church too lol.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm fully expecting my whole crew will be in my pictures... in tutus.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Christemo said:


> I'm fully expecting my whole crew will be in my pictures... in tutus.


I would pay to see this


----------



## Meagan (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol!! Max would so be in a tutu if he weren't a boy hoglet=P. ha. JulieAnn: I love taking him to church. It's a relaxing place that he can just sit with me.( in my purse of course) but still with me. And my friends from church love getting to see him=)


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Just usually starts in my lap lol. Sometimes I put her in my purse. It depends on what we're doing.


----------



## Meagan (Jun 27, 2012)

I used to get him out of my bag and hold him, but one sunday a girl picked him up and ran off with him to show her friends(really killed me.. but I have a hard time being controversial and she had held him before) and she was squealing over him with her friends.. and he pooped all over her scarf  ha. So to save him from being so stressed that he poops on someone, I just keep him with me hidden. It just feels good to have him with me.. just a comforting quilly little friend to keep close always


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Awww that's so cute! I don't usually let kids hold prim unless they are sitting down in front of me lol. I teach them to pet her with one or two fingers and tell them if they are still and quiet shell walk around and explore them. It usually helps. 

My mom teaches the 4 year old Sunday school class and I get her out at the end while we're waiting for parents to come. I have everyone sit in a circle and put prim in the middle. No one is allowed to touch her without my permission. No yelling or sudden moves or prim isn't allowed to come back. They all do surprisingly well. Sometimes they have to be reminded not to squeal or anything but she has never puffed up or had green poops so.


----------

